# Chavs, kevs, townies, scumbags!!



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

The only relation this has to being TT oriented is the fact I think it's hilarious and I own a TT, but the car section is funny. I challenge you not to laugh! 

http://www.chavscum.co.uk


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ROTFLMAO 'Name your chav baby' LOL


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Already done...
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1074252508
Moved to Off-topic where the other one is as well.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Already done...
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1074252508
> Moved to Off-topic where the other one is as well.


And was first done by Carlos on this thread in Flame Room:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=Flame;action=display;num=1073219455;start=20

But hey, great minds think alike, and it's bloody funny. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Another one Â :

www.scallycentral.com


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

This one is good too : http://www.geocities.com/chatham_girls/home.htm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Ned = non educated delinquent. No more needs to be said about these people"
Robert, Glasgow

So that's what it means. Makes perfect sense.


----------

